# HAUNTED RADIO: zoo boo, knotts, syfy, scare tactics, shinging 2, virgil, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on the annual Zoo Boo At The Detroit Zoo, Knott's Scary Farm, Virgil: Master Of The Ethermuse, Syfy, Scare Tactics, The Shining Sequel, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of dvd releases, and we review the 2011 film, "Chromeskull: Laid To Rest 2!" Then, the Dead Do-It-Yourselfer teaches you how to create your own Alien Containment Capsule! All of this and so much more on the October 5 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-100511.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

